# Question for the breeders



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a question for the experience breeders out there. Will a lone pup have any social skills? I'm getting a puppy (see German Shepherd Disease out of remission thread for her 2 week pick  in which only 2 puppies were whelped and the boy was still born as he was stuck in the canal so the little girl is a lone pup. 

I'm guessing she is going to miss out on some important puppy skills developed normally developed with siblings since she doesn't have any.

I have 3 GSD's now so if that is the case will she learn them once she joins her new pack?

Thanks!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Are there really no breeders out there that can give me some input on this???


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I am not a breeder but I have read that puppies learn a lot from their siblings such as socialization and bite control. If you can get her in the company of other dogs asap it seems to me that would help. Hopefully they are of sound temperament and can teach her the ropes.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

This is a GREAT question!! I’m interested in hearing what a breeder has to say about this. Oh, and good luck with your new baby!!


----------



## Tehillah (Jun 21, 2010)

I had a lone puppy litter. I kept her and she went on to become Canada's No 1 Herding German Shepherd. She still holds this title today!!! As long as the breeder did some socialization with the puppy and it's mom was a good mom, there should not any issues. Sometimes lone puppies can be more dominant, pushier etc. This comes from never having to 'fight' for anything. They get the nipple when they want it, gets mom's attention when they want it etc. My girl was great. She was a very strong dog but not over the top. She was good with other dogs, loved being with people etc.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have known several very nice "singletons".


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Kind of like an only child, maybe?


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

I think with the right person raiseing them they can be just as well socialized as a pup from a large litter. I'd really recommend getting the pup into puppy classes as soon as they are old enough and also socialize with as many people/dogs as possible early on in its life.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I guess I should proof my posts before sending, I see some typos!

I figured when that when I get her at 8 weeks my guys would teaching her some skills, just wasn't sure how much she would miss in those first 8 weeks without siblings. Thanks for your input, glad to hear some of you have had good experiences with singles.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I just posted again without proofing and typed a word twice (again) and had an unnecessary 'ing'! Let me proof this before hitting send!


----------

